# fish scalers



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

just got a cabellas sale flyer that has a stainless steel drum style fish scaler. holds 3 gallons water an runs on it's own motor. suppose to do 50 fish in minutes. does anyone have one of these??i'd like something for perch i prefer them scaled an fileted to skinned.
cabellas want 199.00 for this unit..


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

woodie slayer said:


> just got a cabellas sale flyer that has a stainless steel drum style fish scaler. holds 3 gallons water an runs on it's own motor. suppose to do 50 fish in minutes. does anyone have one of these??i'd like something for perch i prefer them scaled an fileted to skinned.
> cabellas want 199.00 for this unit..


 
I just bought one from Bass Pro for the same price!! Works pretty good!! I put in about 25 perch and it took them about 18 to 20 minutes to scale!! Plus it depends on the size of the perch!! The smaller ones of course takes less time then bigger ones!! I love mine and its well worth the money!! Its the only way to eat perch and pan fish!

Scott


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

woodie slayer said:


> just got a cabellas sale flyer that has a stainless steel drum style fish scaler. holds 3 gallons water an runs on it's own motor. suppose to do 50 fish in minutes. does anyone have one of these??i'd like something for perch i prefer them scaled an fileted to skinned.
> cabellas want 199.00 for this unit..


I got that one. Works as fishinmachine2 says.


----------



## kayak (Mar 11, 2006)

To scale fish I use something called a bucket scaler. All it is , is a 5 gallon bucket with a perferated metal liner in the inside and I use a electic drill that runs a big paddle to spin the fish against the metal liner. I can do 25-30 fish in 3 minutes. I bought it at American Tackle in Holland 4/5 years ago for $20.00. The name is H-H E-Z Scaler. If you had metal working skills you could possibly make your own.


----------



## Blue (Oct 15, 2003)

I've got both the drum scaler from Cabela's and a pail scaler. Pail scaler works alot faster, but I have trouble trying to keep the batteries charged on my drill to do more then 25 at a time. If I only have to do 25 gills, I prefer the pail, but when I go to Rice Lake and have 100-200 gills to do, I use the drum. We try to get 50 scaled before the son and I start fileting. We can filet faster then drum can scale them. Having 50 done before we start seems to work for us as the scaler can keep up with us fileting. If we have to wait on the scaler, it's Labatt's Blue time. The drum is nice as you can turn it on and leave. Come back 10 or so minutes later and they're ready to filet. I think it's alot easier cleaning up the drum scaler also. All this being said, I usually skin my panfish, but in Canada, you have to leave some skin on so they can identify specie. Bought the drum scaler because we fish Rice Lake.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

we go to simcoe every winter and we either scale the perch or bring home whole an skin,which is a pain..i think the drum will make life easier.
perch an gills i like better eating with skin on everything else i skin


----------

